# ETPMAG ETF Physical Silver spread



## broughan (3 March 2010)

I was looking to trade silver yesterday, and I have a MF Global CFD account. There is an exchange traded silver fund (ETPMAG.AXW), the spread today was $18.60/$19.10, over 3%, what kind of spread is that? So no liquidity in this? Anyone traded this thing before.


----------



## Smurf1976 (3 March 2010)

Haven't traded it as such but I'm holding a small quantity as a longer term speculation on the silver price.


----------

